# Confusion need advice



## Greenlofts4040 (Mar 4, 2020)

I have 3 kid saanen kid goats and 1 only ate 1/4 of his bottle milk this morning and  same last night ...he wont get up and walk to the bottle and he has loose stool ...walked yesterday and little this morning and by afternoon wont get up but drank 1/8 of his milk


----------



## Baymule (Mar 4, 2020)

@B&B Happy goats


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 4, 2020)

How old is he?  When did you put him to the bottle?  Was he a good eater before?  Did you take his temp?  Do you have any JumpStart?  I’m not sure if @B&B Happy goats will recommend that, but I used it when mine had a low temp and didn’t feel good about a week or so ago..she‘d have been about 4weeks.  It’s basically vitamins.  It helped her bounce back right away!


----------

